# Limping



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All

Burdy, who is now 20 months old, has a limp which emanates from her right shoulder. She is on pain killers and 'rest' which is why I'm on-line for the first time in months. I found this article see http://www.tiggerpoz.com/id20.html which has really helped me to think about how to manage this. I can't verify source but thought others might find it interesting. I am also taking Burdy for canine massage this week so will let you know how that helps.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope she feels well soon!!

Our Miles came up with a limp yesterday. No known injury, no swelling. We've checked between his pads and checked all his joints. He's got a very small worn spot on his paw so we are treating this with salt soaks, mushers secret, massage, and rest. Now if only I could get him to stop skidding around on hard packed dirt trails so his pads would hold up better...


----------



## Obiejohnny (Feb 5, 2014)

One of my two boys have come up limping twice in last year. I think he jumped off bed and landed funny. I just backed him down from running for 3 days and slowly let him move as he wanted. I ride them on my bike twice daily. A little rest and he was fine.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

" I ride them on my bike twice daily. A little rest and he was fine." 

If my dog limped twice in a year, I'd reconsider their form of recreation, it's obviously causing problems. 

Good long field runs and runs through the woods at their own pace & speed are fantastic forms of exercise.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How's Burdy doing?

Hope the canine massage helped. I gave Miles a deep massage on his shoulder and under the shoulder blade and he's been limp free ever since. He felt so good afterward, he paraded around the house and started throwing his toys around. 

Hope all is well/ recovered!


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for asking Miles Mom. How did you learn canine massage technique? I can see it's really invaluable and Burdy's going back for more next week.

She is now snoring on the sofa following her lovely massage this afternoon with a very dog friendly woman. I have been really worried about Burdy's long term health with the limp but the massage therapist was hopeful - although she is absolute about the need for continued rest, soft floors, no jumping and lead walks. So there is now a mattress on living room floor for when Burdy gets off sofa. 

Burdy has a damaged infraspinctus muscle. It could need surgery or it could heal well with care. Crossed fingers and I'll look up 'how to keep an immobilised vizsla entertained'.. you just never would believe how much you could love these dogs would you?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Poor baby! 

I am a human physical therapist (orthopedic specialist), so I just apply my knowledge onto the dogs. They are pretty good patients ;D Always happy. 

My dream would be to use my credentials to treat dogs and horses, but for now my career focus is elsewhere. Maybe someday!


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All

Just need some inspiration. Burdy and I aren't really managing this 'rest and short lead walks only' thing very well. She is so wired and nearly hits the ceiling when she sees the lead. She can't see her dog friends and is getting down in the dumps. I let her dig a hole today because, I reasoned, that's the opposite of running very fast, but no matter how much I restrict her there is invariably one leaping around episode every day.

I know the advice is to provide bully sticks and do lots of training The paradox is that Burdy's behaviour has crashed as she is not exercising, and it used to be pretty good ( I could take her anywhere off-lead and trust her to behave before the enforced rest). 

Swimming would be good - but she only swims with me and it's too cold and floody.

What can I do to entertain my gingernut???!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can look for an equine rehab or something near you for a pool to use or perhaps a veterinary university hospital thing. Sorry I used all my impressive words writing a new resume earlier.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its tough staying strong for them, even when its for their own good. When my female June was on rest she went every where with me that allowed dogs, and even went with me to the bank drive threw just to get out of the house.
Gander Mountain, and Bass pro Shop allow dogs, along with Petsmart and Petco. No it wasn't like getting to run the fields, but she did enjoy it. They get tired of looking at the same old walls, just as we do.


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

You're right TexasRed. I have to get with the programme and make more of the little trips out and about (Burdy with nose pressed urgently on the car window) and I must see this through without the whinging - from both of us. We do go to the garden centre and the hardware stores, and we walk s-l-o-w-l-y around the lake, practising staring at the ducks in a non-confrontational way and we avoid friendly dogs and all that fun. And I read Redbirddog's advice on mastering the walk and the benefits of that. It's not forever....

Did June completely get over her limp?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope Burdy gets better really soon, sound like you are taking very good care of her. 
Have you taught her to find her toys if you hide them? It is a fun, not to energetic game that I play indoors on rainy days, to keep the dogs entertained. As long as she doesn't get to crazy when released from the stay (while you hide her toy in a different room) It might work for you. It is fun, challenging, and you can give her a treat if you want.
Have her stay... make sure she sees what you are hiding, but not where you hide it (start out simple,in plain sight and graduate to a bit of it sticking out from under a pillow,etc.)... release her to go find it, and if she needs a hint, you can point, or give her hand signals toward the hiding place. They get really happy when they find the toy, ... my dogs will play several times, then go sit in front of the treat cupboard and wait. Then go take a nap.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Did June completely get over her limp?


Yes she did. She had a knee injury. Not sure how she did it, but there were a couple of things she did that could have aggravated the knee. One was breaking a window out of my truck, then going through it to join me in the bird field. The other was her and Cash crashed into each other at full speed. They both zagged the same way. She was yelping after it happed but was fine 30 minutes later.
Although just as a precautionary measure I keep her out of deep thick mud that pulls on the joints.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

As of today, my sweet 14m boy (Afton) won't move! He was bounding in the snow after turkeys yesterday and yelped but kept going... We were inside within 20 more minutes and he slept until dawn.

This morning, he went out first thing - then yelping and we had to pick him up out of the yard! 2 hours later, X-rays are clear and he is groggy from sedation... I have carried him outside to relieve himself but he jut winces and shivers. I have another call in to the vet. 

I am thinking the drugs might be actually too much and that he is disoriented... My heart is broken to see him in pain....

Could the pain reliever be too much for him?


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this HappyHappyHappy. You are doing all that you can and it's very early days. All I know is coming round after sedation can feel horrible for animals so Afton will be feeling all wrong. I hope the vet works out what is going on as soon as possible. And we send you our warm wishes.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for the encouragement! I double-checked the dosage (not that I don't trust the vet) because I truly failed to ask about how Afton might behave on these meds. He is so sedate that it is creepy. The vet did say he would be more lazy, but my boy is usually VERY lazy in the house (we don't have birds in here, just 3 young kiddos). But, he is just frozen.. Eyes open-staring...

I just carried my 50 LB baby outside again and he finally relieved himself. Oh - it was such a relief to ME!

Truly, it is likely the meds that are needed, but just causing this fog and that scares me more than anything - I am used to his super-alert (don't even TRY to get something from the fridge without me) focus!

Am trying to trust the process....


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

How is poor Afton faring? Have you found out what seems to be the problem and what he needs?

Hope all well


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't believe it has been so LONG! Afton has been referred (just today) for OCD in shoulder and potentially surgery! 

I want my boy back! Does anyone have any insight or experience here? I am lost, but my vet is very wonderful... Just not a surgeon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Make sure your surgeon (if needed) does arthroscopic surgery. I did plenty of research on surgeons, and equipment at their disposal before I picked one. 
He didn't have to do surgery on my dog, but I wanted a surgeon that was current on all newest technics if it came it. 
Try and stay strong for Afton. You will both be in our thoughts.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Arthroscopic surgery was scheduled for today, following a consultation regarding images my vet sent to the surgeon... Long story, short:

Examination shows Afton yelping when front right shoulder is extended backward. 
Surgeon thinks the injury is to the tendons, not OCD.
He recommended an MRI (deep sedation) and 3 separate courses of "shock wave sound healing" treatments (each 3 weeks apart requiring light sedation).

I have had PT involving the "shock wave therapy" and it is annoying, but definitely stimulates healing (along with months of carefully monitored exercise).

I am lost! The quote for the MRI was far more than the treatment (300 each time). I looked at the presented costs and realized that they were already clear on the treatment recommendation - asked about omitting the MRI ($1400) and the response was negative.

Afton is not currently in an emergency situation, so I decided to pay the $120 visit and consider all options.

Any advice? Am I right to consider NOT doing an MRI, given their proposed treatment plan? It isn't just about the cost. I simply would rather put ALL the money into PT (since I am told surgery isn't needed).

New territory for us and we MUST get our boy back to chasing birds... Even if it means months of a sedentary life :0. I miss my energetic boy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just my thoughts, and I'm in no way or fashion a vet.
Xrays only show so much, for them to take the guess work out a MRI is needed. You would hate to spend the money on shock wave therapy, only to find out later that he needed surgery instead.
The main thing is for him to get the correct medical help so he can get back to the field. I know you said its not a emergency, but some injuries left untreated can cause a dog to develop early arthritis. So while not a true emergency, I wouldn't procrastinate for to long.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe the comment on the MRI truly makes sense. 

It is likely the business side of things that caused me such pause (pay in advance for the MRI and also pay in advance for the first round of treatment, then I leave my dog there and go wait for a call). I would never do such with my child and would never just go leave him there to wait for his MRI and treatment.

I get it, they need the funds in advance, but I am now inspired:

I called and asked for the clinical notes from our visit and received them via email within minutes. 
"Lameness grade I of IV, RIGHT Forelimb."
"radiographs unremarkable" - rules out OCD
"Likely suprapinatus tendonitis and/or bracipital tendonitis"

Any familiarity with treatment plans?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm still not a vet. Wish I was sometimes. If you are not comfortable with the vet get a second opinion. I used a vet hospital that has 3 orthopedic surgeons on staff, and at least 2 of them consult with each other on each case. 
Just keep in mind when our dogs are sick or hurt, our emotions can become raw. Its easy to take out our frustrations on someone that's not telling us what we want to hear. If you don't want to leave him, just say you would rather wait in the waiting room.

I would have to guess that the vet would want the money up front for both , because they would not have to sedate the pup a second time to do the first shock wave therapy, if its called for. 

Grade 1 is the limp not present when normal walking. It can show when trotting, or it may show when the vet manipulates the joint in certain ways.
So its better than 2-5. I don't know if you ever watch his head, when he is walking or trotting away from you. If dogs have even the slightest limp on either front leg, you will see the head slightly bob when they take a step with the injured leg/shoulder. I would have to go back and look when you first stated he was having problems, but I don't think its been quite 2 months on rest. If you hit the 2 month mark, and have had him on rest the *whole time*, Its time move forward in diagnosing problem.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Texas Red, 
You have been a world of help! It has been just at 4 weeks and we have not taken the rest to the point we are now. 

While the MRI may be needed in the long run, my vet offered your exact advice tonight (via phone): give the rest a full 8-9 weeks. He pointed out that Afton has greatly improved since we began (when I carried him in to the vet). The week following, we were so worried and were having to carry him outside to use the bathroom. Within 3 more weeks, we allowed him too much latitude... We will fix that. If, in another three weeks, we still see the 'head bob' you mentioned (yes!), we know the MRI and monitored approach is needed.

I found a PT canine specialist today who suggested a water treadmill as recovery conditioning, after 8 weeks of rest. Again, we are at week 4. Grrr.... This reminds me of my own impatience with PT that nearly sidelined me...

Did you miss your calling as a vet!? Thank you, again!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> Did you miss your calling as a vet!?


Probably not. I have just been lucky enough to have vets that love their jobs. They will sit down and chat in detail on whatever problem my dog is having. The surgeon told me all the options that were available (pictures included) for diagnosing the problem, and then gave his best advice (rest), but let me decide. He in no way said he was positive rest would work. After the manipulations on Cash's shoulder he thought it was to early to do a MRI. That it was a unneeded expense at that point, but if I wanted it done that day he would do it. It was for me to decide if I want to try rest, knowing that I may be back in two months when exercise resumed.
Sometimes I think I'm unlucky to have needed to acquire the information.


----------

